# صور حادث محاولة سرقة كابلات كهرباء الضغط العالي



## جهاد البهلاني (1 مايو 2010)

صور بشعة جدا ً .... ينصح بعدم دخول ضعاف النفوس !!!:18:

كثيرا ً ما يسعى بعض ضعاف النفوس للتكسب من وراء سرقة كابلات الكهرباء وبيعها كخردة لإعادة التصنيع .
إلا أن أولئك اللصوص - في أغلب الأحيان - يكونون على جهل تام بالمخاطر التي من الممكن أن يتعرضوا لها نتيجة هذا العمل وأخطرها على الإطلاق محاولة سرقة الكابلات الكهربائية مع وجود التيار الكهربائي فيها !!!

إلا أن الأخطر من ذلك هو سرقة كابلات كهرباء الضغط العالي وهي لا تزال حية نتيجة الجهل والجشع وربما نتيجة التصرفات الصبيانية من بعض المراهقين .

الصور المرفقة هي لإثنين من الشباب حاولا سرقة كابلات كهرباء الضغط العالي في أحد الدول - أضن الأفريقية - إلا أنهما تعرضا لموقف لم يشعرا قط كيف ومتى حصل :83:

تحياتي لكم ....


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود ولكنها صور بشعة جداً جداً....


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2010)

صور فظيعة
ولكن هذا جزاء السارقين
وعبرة للانسان العادي لاتخاذ اجراءات السلامة


----------



## سليم صبرة (10 مايو 2010)

سلام الله عليكم 
صور فظيعة ويقشعر لها البدن 
اخوانى هذا موضوع لابد من اتخاذ اجراءات السلامة لمنع تكرار هذا الحادث فى جميع انحا الوطن العربى ومن الاجراءات الا يجب ان تتخذ :
1- يجب وضع الكوابل فى الارض على مسافة لاتقل عن 60 سم لكى لايصل اليها اى شخص .
ان يوضع شريط تحذير فوق الكوابل .
يتم وضع طبقة من البلاط الاسمنتى فوق الكوابل 
2- عند دخول الكابل الى العمود يجب ان يعبر من خلال قاعدة الباطون ويكون من الصعب الوصول الى الكابل 
3- على اعمدة الكهرباء يجب وضع قضبان حديد ذو طرف حاد طول 70 سم على الاقل على الاتجاهات الاربع من العامود وعلى ارتفاع 5 امتار وذلك لمنع صعود اى شخص الى اعلى الاعمدة .
مهندس / سليم صبرة 
مشرف قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
غزة فلسطين
ليكن فى علمنا ان سلامة موقع العمل هو ثمرة جهود جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردى


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## أسامة يحى (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بقدر فظاعة هذا الحادث ....توجد فظاعة الاهمال ...ليس من من المنطقي أن يترك كابل ضغط عالي بهذه الخطورة اي اجراءات سلامة واضحة كما هو ملاحظ في الصور ....لا اسلاك شائكة ولا اشارات تحذير


----------



## sayed00 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين اخوانى على المشاركة بهذا الموضوع المهم ... لكن احب ان اوضح لكم بعض المعلومات لانى فى خضم هذه المشكلة من فترة و نسعى لايجاد حل لها


- سارقى الكابلات ليسو غير مهنين كما تم الاشارة فى الموضوع بل هم على دراية تامة بمتطلبات السلامة
- تجدهم يستخدمون قواطع للكابلات محمية بحماية للضغط العالى 
- تجدهم لديهم ملابس وقاية من الضغط العالى 
- تجدهم يقومون بعمل شورت سيركت للدائرة المراد سرقتها برمى سلك عليها يتم فصل الدائرة اليا من انظمة الحماية 
- يتم السرقة بعد التأكد من عدم وجود كهرباء (لديهم معدات اختبار)

يعنى دول ناس محترفين ولابد من التعامل معهم بطريقة غير .... كلام الاخ سليم تم عملة لكن لم يؤثر و للعلم لا يسرقون الكبلات تحت الارض 

يسرقون ما هو معرض مثل ما هو داخل المحطات او الخطوط الهوائية

الصور ربما لعمال او لصوص مبتدئين

اريد من له خبرة فى وضع حلول لمثل هذه المشكلة يطرحها - عاوزين حلول يمكن تطبيقها لا تقولو تركيب كامرات او متابعة الخطوط لان ذلك غير عملى بالفعل

تحياتى


----------



## مهاجر (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صور فظيعة بالفعل ومؤثرة ... اشكر طارح الموضوع

أؤيد الإخوان في نقاش الموضوع نقاشاً من باب توفير السلامة والحد من تعدي من إحترف هذه المهنة السيئة في سرق كابلات الضغط العالي.

شكراً لجميع من شارك في النقاش


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يجيرنا


----------

